

Critiques Welcomed - JoshKalkbrenner

Hello! We released our site for public BETA ~ www.SpotBanks.com -- constructive critiques are welcomed. Many Thanks, Joshua Kalkbrenner
======
instakill
Clickable - <http://www.SpotBanks.com>

~~~
JoshKalkbrenner
Nice, thanks instakill!

